# When do woodchucks come out?



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Ive been waiting all winter and im ready to try out my air rifle on one of those bad boys i live in northern vermont when do they come out?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They are out, I saw one two weeks ago cross the road in SE North Dakota, near Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge.

Deano


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey thx a lot like I said before i live in vermont and i saw a woodchuck hole in a field near my house im exited to get out there and start shooting


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I shot one a couple of weeks ago with my .17 HMR


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rookie they are out in Massachusetts as well good luck. But for Gods sake dont shoot one with yer air rifle, at best you will hurt the poor animal. You owe this to all game you may hunt , get yourself at least a 22 mag, ammo is cheap and fun to shoot.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I gotta agree with that


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Rookie they are out in Massachusetts as well good luck. But for Gods sake dont shoot one with yer air rifle, at best you will hurt the poor animal. You owe this to all game you may hunt , get yourself at least a 22 mag, ammo is cheap and fun to shoot.


www.straightshooters.com

wouldn't completely agree with that statement


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not saying it can't be done but you need a lot of patience to wait for the ethical shot with something that small.
However i'm not going to get into the argument of using "too small of a gun" been there done that
Brad


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

pretty cool airguns!! :-? Still way too weak for woodchuck!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> pretty cool airguns!! :-? Still way too weak for woodchuck!!


I was intro'd to that website by a customer at SW.

The ones listed on the website have gotten me interested enough, next time I get to St. Cloud I will be checking them out.

The website alone has pellet guns up to .25 cal. The PCP (pre-charge pneumatic) guns use 3000 PSI air from something like a scuba tank.

There are supposed to be PCP guns up to .50 muzzle loader balls.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I would use my 22 mag but it's gotta be quit u know hush hush :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Try using CB 22 long rifles quiet around 600 Fps with a 29grn slug that should work if you get in close. Pellet gun is outta the question. Look for a cricket 22 if you dont already have one looks like a good replacement for your air gun.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I have seen the cricket wally world right? its for 100 dollars but i dont want to the shot will be under 20 yards the air rifle should do


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Let me know how that turns out :eyeroll: Hey I bet you cant break a beer bottle with your air gun at 20 yards.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

ive got a gamo shadow 1000 which goes 1000 fps and with 8.5 grain pointed pellets which break 3 beer bottles at 30 yards so i dont want to hear it


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I can see this going in the wrong direction guys lets keep it civil.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok Rookie keep us updated and let me know how it goes. If you honestly feel you can put a woodchuck down with that air rifle go for it, do it and prove me wrong!

P.S A steel spade shovel works good to finish them off :eyeroll:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Ok Rookie keep us updated and let me know how it goes. If you honestly feel you can put a woodchuck down with that air rifle go for it, do it and prove me wrong!
> 
> P.S A steel spade shovel works good to finish them off :eyeroll:


Someone needs to leave an attitude at the door.

More and more communities are going to air guns for pest control. Not just for rabbits either.

I think a hog is also a little bit bigger than any woodchuck..
http://www.geocities.com/echochap/airgun_hunter.html


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

guuuuyyyyyyyssssss! settle


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.adventuresinairguns.com/Whitetail4.html

Not trying to fuel any fire....
We had a customer come in and start talking about adult airguns and hunting medium to big game with air guns and I was intrigued enough to start checking it out.

There is a whole other world in airguns and what they were capable of doing I am learning also


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I know some of the adult airguns are good but woodchucks cmon. Attitude yeah I got kind of an attitude when it comes to wounding game. As a kid I used a crosman pellet gun around 720 fps 177 cal and I tell you It was a slobs hunting weapon. I found out a steel spade works good for finishing off game the hard way, just trying to save the rookie from doing the same.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Just as farmer said you fail to realize that you can take animals cleanly with air rifles when I kill a woodchuck this summer im going to post it just for u :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what exactly do you do with a woodchuck when you do shoot or trap them anyhow. As far as i know they are just big rodents the dig annoying holes everywhere.

Deano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I haven't heard of anyone doing anything with their woodchuck hides or carcassed besides maybe saving them for bait for trapping other than that because of the warm weather when most people shoot them i think they jsut leave them. They are being shot more for pest control and practice then for fur or use.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

precisely brad... most farmers would be excentric (spelling) if you go and ask them to get rid of them and there good target practice


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah i figured so. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rookie, I wait for you woodchuck post, And dont go showing me any roadkill! When you post that picture of a woodchuck killed with an air gun I will show you my photo, of Me and Bigfoot going for a ride on the Lockness Monster :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Bore.224
That was uncalled for. If he posts a picture of a woodchuck there will no way for you tell by a picture what it was shot with anyway.

If there is any other derogatory sarcastic talk like that i will be forced to delete the posts and close the thread down :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Allright alright . PEACE!! I would like to do some woodchuck shooting myself. I hear the best way to do it is to set up next to a field that you know has woodchucks and glass for them. Any exprienced woodchuck shooters out their I welcome your input.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

well bore 224 when woodchuck hunting and using an airgun you want to set up close to the hole or find them and stalk them until in range


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Really!! you can get close enought to stick the barrel in his ear?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Really!! you can get close enought to stick the barrel in his ear?


I can see this topic has taken a turn to be unsubscribed from......


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

bore 224 im being seroius with you... whats the point of shooting if far away its much for exciting getting close and personal


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Bore.224 
If your not going to contribute something worthwile don't contribute at all! :eyeroll:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Lewis and Clark had a air rifle along and they shot deer with it, Beleive it or not they located that rifle recently and it is some weapon. The Native Americans were impressed as they were used to shooting the old big bore trade guns. Shoot that wood chuck behind the ear and it will be a goner. Madtrapper


----------



## echochap (Jul 4, 2005)

I use my collection of airguns to take everything from rabbits to boar. I'll be leaving for South Africa to hunt warthog and buck next week, using the DAQ .308 and .50 precharged pnuematics. Guys, if you don't think most high quality airguns are capable, you just don't know enough about them. Stop by my website for more info ..... I also write the airgunning column ofr Predator Xtreme.

Jim

http://www.geocities.com/echochap/airgun_hunter.html


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Got this one with my pellet gun yesterday.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw a woodchuck and two kits or baby woodcuck the other day. I guess if babys are fair game for ya you can use a pellet gun? Tell us Harry whare is the mother? Dirty Harry!!

P.S you dident splatter that kitten all over the wall did ya?


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

The mother is dead to. I have killed about four of them this week.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

best way to woodchuck hunt? drive around the backroads and glass bean or alfalfa fields before the sprouts get tall. drive to the nearest farm and they'll tell you to go ahead (and this is a direct quote i got once) 'shoot all the mother f*ck*rs'


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Allright alright . PEACE!! I would like to do some woodchuck shooting myself. I hear the best way to do it is to set up next to a field that you know has woodchucks and glass for them. Any exprienced woodchuck shooters out their I welcome your input.


What does "glass for them" mean. I've read that term "glass" in a couple post now, but don't know the terminology.

Thanks


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

To sit and watch through the binoculars.


----------

